
Brain cancer – alternative treatments that work? - akbarnama
https://www.canceractive.com/article/alternative-brain-cancer-treatments-that-work
======
gus_massa
From the Homeopathy section:

> _MD Anderson researchers worked on a clinical trial with them under the gaze
> of the FDA. And the trial went well. With 44 patients there was no
> recurrence in 63.6% of them. The research was covered on the MD Anderson
> website, but has since disappeared._

I can't find the study anywhere. Is it retracted? The closest version I found
is
[http://virtualtrials.com/pdf/Ruta_Booklet.pdf](http://virtualtrials.com/pdf/Ruta_Booklet.pdf)

The study is about preventive treatment after an brain cancer operation to
prevent recurrence for patients that don't get chemotherapy nor radiotherapy.

As far as I can see there is no control group. This is important because the
patients that don't need chemo or radiation are probably the patients where
the doctors think that the operation removed all the cancer and don't need
more treatment.

Also, from the pdf linked:

> _All patients were followed up for at least one year from the beginning of
> the treatment with our medicine._

This is suspicious, one year is too short to be sure that there are no
recurrence.

